# Back To Life! 1898 Stormer



## andybee75 (Apr 12, 2016)

This bike started of as a overpainted frame without wheels, saddle and head badge. Through several strikes of luck i was able to identify and also date the bike. I found traces of a decal that could be compared to another 1898 Stormer, the frame number is pretty close. I have cleaned of the black paint with heavy solvent, mounted contempary wood wheels and fenders and also found the correct head badge. It´s a joy to ride, since it very lightweight. You can find older threads how it it looked before. The spring is here now in Sweden, so i will ride it as much as possible.


----------



## mike j (Apr 12, 2016)

Very nice job, have fun riding it. Nice photo too.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 12, 2016)

That's a beautiful preservation right there - good for you.


----------



## catfish (Apr 12, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cool as ....


----------



## pelletman (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks great!  Nice preservation...


----------



## MOTOmike (Apr 12, 2016)

Beautiful job!  Thanks for preserving a bit of bicycle history.


----------



## bikeyard (Apr 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 13, 2016)

Cool! Well Done!


----------



## gkeep (Apr 13, 2016)

Du gjorde en vacker jobb. Trevlig bevarande och redo att rida för de kommande 100 åren!


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 14, 2016)

Say what?   > I guess that means a great job & nice ride in Swedish? <


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats bravo!!


----------

